# Lagostina Provence Pro??



## bbq-king (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello, I have been eyeing up a 10pc set of Lagostina Provence Pro cookware. It has the commercial capsule technology with aluminum inside of stainless steel. Are these pieces any good?? Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2006)

Re the Lagostina cookware set, make sure that the stainless steel/aluminum sandwich is on the bottom AND up the sides. One way to know for sure: if the bottom looks like a plate and does not curve into the sides but appears almost like a separate part, then it hasn't got the aluminum core through and through.
Be careful about buying cookware sets - you'll probably be paying for some pieces you don't really need, and you might not be getting certain pieces that are essential. Make sure you have a stockpot/dutch oven of at least 8 quarts, a 9 or 10 inch skillet, a 6 inch skillet, and a 5 or 6 qt. saute pan with lid. These are the most essential cookware items.
Personally, I have fallen in love with the Cuisinox products. They give All-Clad a run for their money, at a fraction of the price.


----------



## bbq-king (Sep 13, 2006)

What about the Jamie Oliver Professional Stainless T-fal line?? They look nice aswell!!


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

I've used some Lagostina cookware. Fine stuff. Go ahead and buy some!


----------

